# Marxist Philosophy



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Helloooooooooo TCers!

I have recently completed the first piece in my NEW TONALITY PROJECT which I call "An Ode to Marxism." (It was originally going to be called "An Ode to Communism" but I seem to have been dissuaded from using that title. "An Ode to Marxism" seems to be a more fitting title to the piece anyway ) It's written for five classical guitars.

The basic idea of the piece is attempting to apply Marxist Philosophy to music. It has always seemed that music is full of hierarchy when it comes to both composing and performing. I'm in a guitar ensemble that comprises of five guitars (we can only find quartet music, the main reason why I wrote this piece for five guitars) where two people play the melody, two harmony and one bass. What I wanted to do with my new composition is to have no guitarist playing _only_ the melody, inner harmonies or bass line. I wanted to treat each part as equal and each part getting the melody, inner harmonies _and_ bass lines at some point in the piece.

During the actual composition process on manuscript paper I also wanted to experiment with getting rid of the hierarchy of chord structures (as I explained in the thread I made a link to in the first paragraph).

Anyway, here's the audio on SoundCloud. I haven't updated my software since Sibelius 5 and the audio can't capture the stereo effect you would get in a live performance. So basically the Sibelius 5 playback sounds like fifty huge **** ****** **** *** ********* up **** ***** ** ***** in the **** ****** ****** ********* *** orange **** **** *** ********!!! :scold:

I'll see if I can record a performance of it and post that in the future.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Awesome.

The build ups are excellent, and it breaks out in to the full theme perfectly.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

This sounds interesting... I hope you did Marxism justice. Get a recording, ASAP.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Neat. Definitely need a recording.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Isn't an ode something you write in praise of something? 

Or am I missing some irony here?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I hear some resemblance to Ligeti's "continuum for harpsichord". And yes, the build up from the beginning to 1:17 is very well done. It would be interesting to hear this live, with the full sound of the five guitars, playing those chords in the middle section.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Waiting... when are you making this happen?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Waiting... when are you making this happen?


GEEZ IT'S ONLY BEEN REHEARSED WITH ME ONCE!!! random text random text random text


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice *CoAG* although my favourite from your cloud is still Piano Sonata no. 1 in D minor (1st Movement) hats off to you sir. :tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> Very nice *CoAG* although my favourite from your cloud is still Piano Sonata no. 1 in D minor (1st Movement) hats off to you sir. :tiphat:


Once I find where I put the second movement I'll put that onto Sibelius and then upload it onto SoundCloud for you.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Once I find where I put the second movement I'll put that onto Sibelius and then upload it onto SoundCloud for you.


Good good! Thanks.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Title of thread reminded me of a quote attributed to Kurt Weill, in one of his moments of exasperation with the material furnished by Bertolt Brecht...

*I CAN'T set the Communist Manifesto to music!!*:lol:


----------

